

Wearable Cat Ears Controlled By Your Brain [video]  - brudgers
http://presurfer.blogspot.com/2011/05/cat-ears-controlled-by-your-brain.html

======
GvS
More detailed article here: [http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-05-japanese-
company-irresis...](http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-05-japanese-company-
irresistibly-cute-mind-controlled.html)

------
Sidnicious
I love living in the future, and can't wait ‘til these are common toys (and
these inputs are built into computers and headphones).

------
palish
Real-world video here: <http://www.neurowear.net>

------
nostromo
Just yesterday I watched Collin's Lab make a DIY brainwave music making
machine. Pretty cool -- check it out:
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/05/collins-lab-
brainwa...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/05/collins-lab-brainwave-
beats.html)

He used this EEG headset, which includes developer tools, so you can make your
own software respond to brainwaves:
[http://store.neurosky.com/collections/hardware/products/mind...](http://store.neurosky.com/collections/hardware/products/mindset)

------
lutorm
I thought it was about actual ear attachments that would give you directional
hearing... So disappointing.

~~~
iamwil
That's just a step off. I think the exciting thing is opening up a line of
thought and possibility that we'd have another dimension to wearable
computing.

Instead of just LEDs on nerd shirts, or tracking your day to day habits, we
may have avenues for dynamic expression as well.

------
reustle
How much longer do I have to wait for a brain controlled keyboard? It can't be
that far off.

~~~
Rhapso
keyboards are nasty for neural interfaces. "text" is a complex symbol based
input. really Hard to parse out of electrodes on your skull. I am working on a
neural interface for a wearable computer, a brain controlled "mouse" is
possible but really clunky. We really need to re-design how we interact with a
computer to make a good brain-computer interface. I am not sure what that is
going to look like yet, but I am going to in about a year or my thesis is
going to be very boring.

~~~
jokermatt999
Please post what you can here when you've finished. It seems like a very
interesting area to study.

------
andrewflnr
Cool. Now I want a fluffy, twitchy tail.

~~~
BoppreH
<http://www.wolftronix.com/tail/>

Video: <http://www.wolftronix.com/videos/PA010005.MOV>

They have a full furry suit, if you are into that.

~~~
andrewflnr
That's cool, but not quite what I was thinking of. A cat's tail seems to have
a mind of its own, and I thought it would be cool if that could be hooked up
to person's moods the way the ears are.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Even better, hooked up to the Internet in order to maximize shenanigans.

------
phlux
Men already have a version of this, its just located far lower on the body...

------
grandalf
Slightly related and fashionable alternative:

<http://spirithoods.com/>

